# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Lamnguyen project- micro mill cnc H-frame version...copy and paste

## Lamnguyen230890

Đầu xuân năm mới, e xin chúc toàn thể các mem cncprovn những lời chúc tốt đẹp nhất, dài dòng nhất, văn thơ nhất ạ!
Hnay ngày lành tháng tốt, bấm đốt thấy đẹp giờ, e khởi công chính thức kế hoạch dựng máy cnc đầu tiên sau bao lâu nhặt nhạnh và tích cóp của cái ạ. Mong đc ae ủng hộ và giúp đỡ trong thời gian sắp tới ạ. 1 lời khuyên nho nhỏ của các bác đều là vàng là bạc đối với e ^^
Mẫu máy này đc e copy hoàn toàn ý tưởng của a Ckd đã dựng trc đây:
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/78...cnc-H-frame-v2
Cho e đc xin lỗi chính chủ của ý tưởng này vì đã đạo nhái mà chưa xin phép ạ >'<
E xin trình bày vấn đề chính ạ, ko lê thê dài dòng nữa :d
Máy phay cnc mini hành trình dự tính:300x300x160mm. 
Mục tiêu đặt ra: phay các chi tiết nho nhỏ bằng gỗ,nhựa với yêu cầu chính xác và đạt thẩm mỹ kha khá. Hy vọng mong manh có thể mon men sang nhôm và đồng ^^
Làm máy bằng đam mê học hỏi, chưa đặt gánh nặng chèo lái kinh tế nào lên 2 vai của con máy sắp dựng cả ^^
Xyz đều đc lắp từ combo toàn tập ( cho nó lành với con gà như e ạ)
1 vài tiêu chí phụ đặt ra:vì máy e sẽ đặt trong phòng cá nhân, hạn chế về diện tích chật hẹp và ko muốn ảnh hưởng nhiều đến xung quanh, e tự đặt ra cho mình 1 vài tiêu chí phụ:
- Trọng lượng máy nặng ko quá 150kg.
- hạn chế tiếng ồn gây ra đến mức thấp nhất.
- hệ thống xử lý chất thải e sẽ quan tâm hàng đầu( đặt trong phòng riêng nên e ko muốn chết sớm vì mạt phoi)- cái này khi hoàn thành máy sẽ tính :d

Gia sản cò con sau 1 thời gian ngắm nghía và tích cóp :d

Hai trục xy sẽ do 2 a da đen đập zai nầy gánh vác- mitsumi lx45 double block hành trình 300mm
Tính đánh đu theo a ckd bộ kr30 nhưng ko thành , dù đã rất cố gắng  :Frown: (
Nhưng tìm tòi tra cứu catalog của mitsumi e cũng rất ưng ý. Hàng đc nhập từ doanh nhân thành đạt và rất có tâm ba gác trên 4room

Bộ z hàng tháo từ máy phay nhôm của hàn xẻng, hành trình 160mm. Tuy mất cái mặt bích lắp vào phần dưới vít me nhưng ko sao, cái này người bán đã đảm bảo sẽ phay thay thế và căn chỉnh lại sau vụ tết nhất. 

Găm dự phòng bộ combo rất tuyệt vời của bác hưng chuyên ve chai cao cấp :d. Hành trình 220mm.Ray thk 30, vít me 1605 cấp chính xác c3z full gang thép, lúc đầu khuân về Hà Nội tính làm trục Z nhưng do quá cơ bắp, đầm nhưng nặng quá, đành để tạm đấy, sau này phòng hờ trục Y mitsumi lx45 chưa đủ khỏe có thể thay thế

----------

anhcos, Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, CKD, CNCTrienChieu, hung1706, Minh Phi Nguyen, ngocsut, quocthanhheli

----------


## hung1706

Thấp thoáng bóng dáng con Nakanishi spindle thì phải  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Thấp thoáng bóng dáng con Nakanishi spindle thì phải


Hi ông Hưng cũng nhạy cảm khi thấy gái đẹp nhỉ  :Big Grin:  - nhưng mà không phải  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

A bác Hưng. Chúc mừng năm mới bác nha ^^
Cái này ko phải sờ pín đâu bác ạ. Nó là cái trục gì gì đấy e tìm đc trong...góc xó chỗ làm. Đồ để lại của 1 ông kỹ sư nhật nên e nghĩ chắc sẽ có lúc cần nên vác về làm của riêng ạ :d

----------


## anhcos

Bộ taro đẹp quá, hiệu gì, mua giá bao nhiêu thế bác?

----------


## ppgas

Tập trung toàn hàng dữ. Chúc mừng bác và chúc sớm hoàn thành. 
Bộ Misumi LX45 phải nói là bác rất có duyên với nó. Nhiều người hỏi trước và sau bác nhưng bác là người hỏi đúng lúc đang cần $  :Smile: . Cặp đó không lo yếu đâu. Chỉ cần kiếm cái đế đầm tí cho em nó ngồi lên là rất ổn.

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

> Bộ taro đẹp quá, hiệu gì, mua giá bao nhiêu thế bác?


Cái này của nhà trồng đc ạ. E nhặt nhạnh ở chỗ e làm, của mấy ông thợ nhật bủn để lại. Có cái tàu có cái nhật, thập cẩm từa lưa  :Smile: )

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

> Tập trung toàn hàng dữ. Chúc mừng bác và chúc sớm hoàn thành. 
> Bộ Misumi LX45 phải nói là bác rất có duyên với nó. Nhiều người hỏi trước và sau bác nhưng bác là người hỏi đúng lúc đang cần $ . Cặp đó không lo yếu đâu. Chỉ cần kiếm cái đế đầm tí cho em nó ngồi lên là rất ổn.


Bác ba gác :d. Hpnw bác nhé! E lấy bộ này về cũng check qua thông tin trên web hãng, cảm thấy cũng ưng cái bụng lắm ạ. Hàng của bác còn long lanh nữa chứ, nên e càng ưng hơn ạ :d
Cơ mà e đang có rắc rối lớn về 2 bộ này ạ. Sau 1 thời gian cất tạm đấy chưa sử dụng h thân vít me bắt đầu xuất hiện lấm tấm vết hoen ố. E xót quá bác ạ. H e phải làm sao để giải quyết vụ này bây h? E chưa dám chà cái gì vào thân vít me để đánh sạch rỉ cả, sợ ko biết cọ rửa linh tinh hỏng luôn bề mặt thân vít thì bỏ mẹ. Nhưng vết rỉ ngày càng nhiều và lan rộng bác ơi.
Helpppppp  :Frown: ((

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Up thêm profile máy ạ.



Bộ đôi cơ bắp vai máy hàng tuyển, tháo từ máy cnc hàn xẻng. Thép nguyên khối đc phay phẳng gần hết các mặt,độ dày 15mm. Cái đáng tiếc nhất là 2 cái tai máy ko đối xứng nhau. Nếu đối xứng thì thật sự ko chê vào đâu đc nữa. Haizz, xếp đi xếp lại các kiểu lắp combo hết khả năng nhưng vẫn thấy cái tai máy vô duyên quá, hơi mất thẩm mỹ. Mấy bác e hỏi cũng từng khuyên cắt béng nó đi. Nhưng nghĩ lại e ko cắt. E muốn giữ nguyên bản như thế. Giá trị chủ yếu, theo cá nhân e, chính là cái tai máy ^^

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Hnay gá thử trục x lên mặt trước và mặt sau của vai máy xem xét. 2 cách đặt x, mỗi kiểu đều có ưu nhược điểm nhất định. Chẹp, băn khoăn quá. Phải làm sao đây :s

----------


## Gamo

Gá dựa lên 2 thanh đỡ bên dưới tốt hơn chứ nhỉ?

----------


## ppgas

> Up thêm profile máy ạ.
> 
> 
> 
> Bộ đôi cơ bắp vai máy hàng tuyển, tháo từ máy cnc hàn xẻng. Thép nguyên khối đc phay phẳng gần hết các mặt,độ dày 15mm. Cái đáng tiếc nhất là 2 cái tai máy ko đối xứng nhau. Nếu đối xứng thì thật sự ko chê vào đâu đc nữa. Haizz, xếp đi xếp lại các kiểu lắp combo hết khả năng nhưng vẫn thấy cái tai máy vô duyên quá, hơi mất thẩm mỹ. Mấy bác e hỏi cũng từng khuyên cắt béng nó đi. Nhưng nghĩ lại e ko cắt. E muốn giữ nguyên bản như thế. Giá trị chủ yếu, theo cá nhân e, chính là cái tai máy ^^


Chúc mừng năm mới!
Cho mỡ bò đều trên thân vitme (không dùng nhớt nhé), cứ 1 2 hôm thì đẩy con trượt qua lại vài vòng. Đừng dung cước hay giấy nhám nó trầy bề mặt không đều sau này càng khó bảo quản hơn. Kinh nghiệm chỉ có nhiu thôi  :Smile: 
2 cái vai máy to quá đẹp tuy hơi to so với chiều X.

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

> Gá dựa lên 2 thanh đỡ bên dưới tốt hơn chứ nhỉ?


Dạ dưới chân vai máy nó nhô ra cao quá. E sợ khi vận hành chạy x, trục z và spin sẽ bị vấp vào cái chân dưới bác ạ. Cái này ko biết tính toán sao cho chuẩn nhất đây. Chứ e cũng thích lắp vào mặt có thanh đỡ lắm. Mặt đấy theo nguyên bản cũng là nơi đc lắp x, nhưng mà combo của họ to và cao hơn, nên có thể vượt qua đc cái gờ dưới chân vai máy mà ko bị ảnh hưởng. Nhưng bộ lx45 thì ko làm đc như thế....

----------


## Gamo

Ui, ko vấp đâu bác. Bên dưới họ nhô ra có chủ đích đó bác. Bác gắn bệ đỡ trục Z, trục Z, bệ đỡ spindle & con spindle lên sẽ thấy là nhô ra cả tấc, ko vướng đâu

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

E đang hy vọng thế đây bác ạ. Nhưng phải phay xong cái mặt bích gắn x-z và mặt bích spindle ráp lại mới biết ntn bác ạ. Lx45 muốn lắp ở phần chữ L đấy phải độn thêm ít nhất 1,5cm ở dưới đáy nữa thì mặt bích block nó mới ra được ngoài.Với ở HN ít xưởng gia công cnc phay lẻ quá, e đang loay hoay tìm chỗ đặt phay mà chưa đc

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

> Chúc mừng năm mới!
> Cho mỡ bò đều trên thân vitme (không dùng nhớt nhé), cứ 1 2 hôm thì đẩy con trượt qua lại vài vòng. Đừng dung cước hay giấy nhám nó trầy bề mặt không đều sau này càng khó bảo quản hơn. Kinh nghiệm chỉ có nhiu thôi 
> 2 cái vai máy to quá đẹp tuy hơi to so với chiều X.


Dạ. Nhưng bôi mỡ nó bám bụi còn kinh hơn ý chứ bác. E đang tính phải thiết kế quả chắn bụi cho nó mới bôi mỡ lên bác ạ

----------


## linhdt1121

Chuẩn thì để cái combo bên mặt như bác gamo nói vì nguyên bản cái vai máy này nó cũng lắp combo vị trí đó, còn chốt định vị kìa.
Phay lại mặt bích z rồi đo xem có chạm phần nhô ra không rồi tính tiếp.
Ah mà cái vai này ko phải thép nguyên khối nhé, mà bác cũng có duyên nhé, có 1 bác hỏi trước nhưng mình ngại ship nên bác hỏi sau lại mua đc, hehe

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Dạ vầng. Đôi khi nó cũng là cái duyên mà bác :d
Chốt lại vẫn là phải phay đc cái bích lắp x-z gá thử vào mới biết kết quả tròn méo ra sao  :Cool:

----------


## GOHOME

LX 45 làm trục X nên cặp thêm rail, cái máy của mình khi đầu chạy spindle DC 300w thì OK sau đó thay spindle 800w cho gặm nhôm một thời gian thì rơ ngang! Phải cặp thêm hai thanh rail còn LX 45 thì làm. ... vitme.

----------

Lamnguyen230890

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Chà chà, cái này e ko biết à nha. Bác gohome ơi bác cặp ray size bn cho x ạ? Nếu có thể bác cho e nghía qua quả máy của bác đc ko ợ :d

----------


## GOHOME

> Chà chà, cái này e ko biết à nha. Bác gohome ơi bác cặp ray size bn cho x ạ? Nếu có thể bác cho e nghía qua quả máy của bác đc ko ợ :d




Bác xem ................

----------

Bongmayquathem, Lamnguyen230890

----------


## CKD

> Mẫu máy này đc e copy hoàn toàn ý tưởng của a Ckd đã dựng trc đây:
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/78...cnc-H-frame-v2
> Cho e đc xin lỗi chính chủ của ý tưởng này vì đã đạo nhái mà chưa xin phép ạ >'<


Vô tư bác ạ, mình đưa lên đây, không phải khoe mà là chia sẻ, anh em cứ vô tư làm theo, nếu cần mình còn có thể share luôn file gốc á  :Smile: .
Miễn sao bác cũng share thành quả trên này là tất cả anh em (trong đó có mình) đều vui rồi.

----------

GOHOME, Lamnguyen230890

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Dạ cám ơn bác ạ. Nếu bác có thể share file gốc đc thì mừng quá. Cái e nghĩ mãi chưa xong là sắp xếp vị trí và tỉ lệ khoảng cách của 3 trục sao cho cứng, vững và chuẩn. Mong đc bác share lắm lắm ạ >'<

----------


## CKD

Cập nhật links vào cuối bài ở đây http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/78...ll=1#post72725
Bạn vào download nhé.

----------

Lamnguyen230890

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Xin cám ơn anh rất nhiều!

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Help help!!! Cứu e với các cụ ơi!!!!
Đầu năm đã nhăn trán suốt ngày thế này thì tan tành dự án mất. Chuyện là thế này, e có đặt mua 1 tấm thép làm đế máy size 660x680x15mm. Đặt trong Hcm ship ra HN từ 26 tết, hôm đấy a bán hàng chọn cho e gói chuyển phát nhanh(24h là nhận đc hàng). Hôm đấy nhân viên viettel đầu HCM nhận đơn chuyển phát nhanh này, cũng nói là có thể giao hàng kịp trước tết. Tuy hơi đơ người vì a bán cho e chọn gói cước đắt gấp 4 lần bình thường này, cái bàn mua 1tr nhưng phí ship tận 1tr2(????). Hôm a ý ra viettel lập vận đơn chỉ gọi cho e báo a sẽ tách đơn hàng của e ra làm 2 kiện( vì ngoài ra e đặt của a ý 3 bộ step+driver nữa) vì sợ vận chuyển cùng bàn thép bốc xếp nó quăng quật thì dập hết đồ. E cũng gật gù ko lăn tăn gì cả, a bán hàng có kinh nghiệm và thâm niên trên 4room rồi chưa thấy ai phàn nàn gì. Mấy hôm sau đến 30 tết, e có hỏi lại a ý tinh hình kiện hàng hôm đấy a đã chuyển chưa hay chờ ra tết. A bảo a  chọn gói cước 24h cho e rồi, nv hôm đấy nói trc 30 tết kiện hàng sẽ đc bàn giao mà sao h này vẫn ko thấy đâu ( hơi trố mắt khi a ý nói đến 24h, thôi cái này e ko nói đến, chênh với kinh phí dự tính của e 800k cũng đc, miễn là có cái tấm đế ưng ý để bắt đầu lắp máy). Nhưng khốn nạn thay tuyệt nhiên ko thấy kiện hàng của e đâu... Tra cứu trên trang chủ viettel post thì nó đã về đến HN hôm 28 tết(????). Thôi kệ, tết nhất người ta cũng phải nghỉ về với gđình chứ, ra tết vậy.
Đến mùng 5 tết, vẫn chưa thấy kiện hàng đâu mặc dù viettel làm việc lại rồi. Cáu quá e mới gọi tổng đài, họ nói hiện 2 kiện của e thì mới có kiện động cơ là đã nhận đc bàn giao, sẽ ship trước ngay trong ngày, còn kiện bàn thép thì đang "chưa tìm thấy"(?????) Vãi cả chưa tìm thấy!!! Tuyệt vời ông việt teo! Đến chiều tối có ông nhân viên giao hàng gọi cho e bảo đang đến nhà e chuyển hàng. E hỏi  bàn thép của e thế nào rồi. Ông ý bảo vẫn đang tìm( siệt!). Cáu lắm rồi nhưng kìm lại, ko chửi rủa câu nào. Ông giao hàng cũng liến thoắng xin lỗi các kiểu, ờ thôi tết nhất, ko sao. Nhưng sau câu xin lỗi ông ý vả e luôn, đòi e trả đủ 1tr2 mới giao kiện động cơ cho e. E ko chấp nhận! Gọi lên tổng đài khiếu nại. Họ ko làm việc đúng như đã giao hẹn, cắp đít về nhà chơi tết sớm kệ xác khách hàng, khách hàng ko trách cứ. Họ xin khách hàng thông cảm, ok khách hàng thông cảm. Nhưng vẫn đòi số tiền công cao gấp 3-4 lần bình thường, quăng quật hàng hóa của khách ở đâu còn đếch tìm thấy, đòi phải nôn ra đúng 1tr2 mới giao trước động cơ cho khách, tấm thép tính sau(???). Ko trả đủ họ giữ hàng  ko trả. Nực cười!!! E nói rất tử tế nhẹ nhàng với họ, vi phạm hợp đồng, chưa phải đền bù là còn may, nữa là đòi tiền cao ngất ngưởng. Nếu giao hàng trc tết, e sẽ trả ko thiếu 1 xu, e có  đói rách gì đâu mà phải xoắn. Nhưng nếu e răm rắp trả theo đòi hỏi vô lý này thì thiên hạ nó chửi e là thằng ngu mất. E yêu cầu họ tìm và giao đủ cho e hàng hóa đã đặt và yêu cầu họ tính mức phí khác, ko phải giá trên giời thế này. Bên tổng đài vâng dạ ngọt xớt, hứa hẹn các kiểu xong cụp máy.
Ròng rã 5 hôm nay e gọi tổng đài về tình hình đơn hàng. Luôn luôn là lời hứa hẹn của viettel sẽ giao hàng trong..ngày mai (??) nhưng chưa xin đc "sếp" giải quyết về vấn đề cước phí, vẫn đòi 1tr2 ko thiếu 1 xu và...bàn thép ở đâu vẫn chưa tìm thấy( cái *beep*). Đùa e muốn chửi bậy quá đi mất. Liên lạc với bác bán cho e thì chưa thấy đâu, chắc bác ý bận...
Các cụ các bác cho e hỏi ạ. Vấn đề rắc rồi này, e phải làm thế nào ạ? Cancel đơn hàng thì khả năng quá khó. Vì tiền hàng e đã ck đủ cho ng bán rồi, bảo a ý ko lấy nữa chắc..hơi khoai. Đòi viettel hàng thì họ ko trả, còn chưa biết cái tấm thép nó trôi dạt về đâu. Mà nằm kho từng đấy thời gian rồi chúng nó chất hàng hóa lên trên nữa, khả năng cao là nhận hàng về là mang đi bán sắt vụn. 
Hy vọng nó ko sao, hy vọng rất rất mong manh! 
Nhưng nếu nó cong, vênh hoặc bề mặt đã nát bét, các cụ các thầy các anh em gần xa phán cho e có cách nào chữa cháy đc ko ạ? Phay lại toàn bộ bề mặt thì giá chắc chết ngất, mà phay để bằng và phẳng thì chắc nó cũng mỏng đi nhiều, mỏng quá cũng phải vứt. Cấp cứu cấp cứu các thánh chế cháo ơi!!!!

----------


## CKD

Hic!
Vụ này cũng căng nhỉ... làm rùm beng lên cũng có cái hay.. mà chưa chắc đã giải quyết được vấn đề mình muốn. Mà nếu làm gì thì làm nhanh bác ạ, khi mà nó chưa tìm ra kiện hàng kia. Bác ra văn phòng, đòi lập biên bản vụ thất lạc kiện hàng. Có biên bản rồi thì muốn làm gì thì làm.
Không chúng nó lại lật cờ, bảo giao hàng cho bác đúng hẹn mà bác không chịu thanh toán nên nó ứ giao. Lúc đó thì chẵng làm được gì.. vì dữ liệu online nó đã về trước tết.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Hic bác vội vàng mua trong tết chi cho cực vậy, ra giêng thư thả rồi mua. Chứ tết nhất hàng nhiều nên dễ thất lạc lắm. Đọc mà thấy bực cách làm việc của tụi viettel quá. Trước e cũng dính mấy lần, chuyển phát nhanh 48 giờ mà mãi 10 ngày sau nó mới phát, cước thì vẫn tính theo ship nhanh. Cũng may là vẫn nhận được hàng. Còn vụ tấm thép dày 15mm của bác nếu tìm thấy thì e nghĩ nó không cong vênh nỗi đâu. Trừ khi nó bị thế lực nào đó siêu nặng đè lên. Chúc bác chủ nhanh chóng nhận được hàng.

----------


## hung1706

em khuyên bác nên báo nó lập biên bản. Bọn Tổng Đài ăn thật làm dối hơi đâu mà tin nó. 
Nếu bác có hoá đơn chứng từ giao - nhận càng tốt ( Bill ship hàng ấy). Dữ liệu online nó phán lỗi thằng đánh máy là như công không.

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

ạ thưa các bác. Thú thực là e cũng có vội vàng mua sắm đồ gì đâu. Cái vụ chuyển phát nhanh này phát sinh là do sự ko hiểu ý của ng mua và ng bán. Khi hỏi mua e cũng đã nói với ng bán là e đã cẩn thận lên tra cứu thử giá ship nếu chuyển 58kg về HN rồi. Nhưng chắc bác ý quên nên khi lập đơn tưởng e cần gấp mới đóng luôn gói cước 24h cho kịp giao cho e. Cái này e cũng đã trao đổi với ng bán là e thanh toán tiền cước phát sinh cũng đc ko vấn đề, miễn là kiện hàng về nhà e ngon lành cành đào là đc. Làm máy cho thỏa cơn nghiện thích chế cháo chứ có cơm áo gạo tiền gì đâu mà mắm môi mắm lợi vào mua rồi giục ship ạ.
 Nhưng cái e bực là cách làm việc của mấy thanh niên viettel ạ. Làm ko làm, chây ì ra ném đấy cắp đít đi bay nhảy. Đến nỗi hàng của ng ta ném quăng quật chỗ nào cũng ko nhớ, chiều nay mới hớt hải gọi cho e bảo miêu tả kiện hàng của a ntn vì bọn e... "tìm ko thấy". Tiền thì bắt ng ta phải trả cao gấp mấy lần bình thường  :Confused: . Em cũng chắp tay lạy mấy ông giời này luôn ạ.
 Cái e xót chính là tâm huyết của e đã bỏ ra thôi các bác ạ. Các bác nếu đã đọc những gì e viết ở đầu topic này khi e giới thiệu về dự án này cũng có thể thấy những giới hạn mà e tự đặt ra khi quyết định dựng máy. E tìm ròng rã các topic rao bán để chọn ra đc tấm thép phù hợp với điều kiện hiện tại của mình, thậm chí đăng tin rao mua, hỏi han nhờ vả các bác trên 4room tìm giúp. Hôm đặt đc tấm này e mừng lắm, ngóng ngóng hàng ngày cái lúc nhận hàng để triển khai cái dự án ì ạch này. Âý thế mà mấy con vẹo kia lại thất lạc đúng cái e cần nhất mới đau chứ, khỉ thật!!! Để ở tổng kho bao lâu như thế, chẳng may lại nằm dưới vài chục đến trăm tấn hàng chất đống ở trên thì e nghĩ chắc đến titanium nó còn vẹo nữa là sắt. 
 Chẹp! Vạn sự khởi đầu nan. Thôi kệ, học vẽ CAD đã. Khi nào biết số phận tấm thép thì tính tiếp, bất quá e lại ròng rã mò mẫm tìm tấm khác vậy. 
 Nghiện DIY cũng vì thế- những cung bậc của cảm xúc  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Bác cứ email cho ông tổng giám xúi Vịt Teo đi, bên trên họ làm ăn nghiêm chỉnh lắm, sẽ cho bọn thanh niên Vịt Teo làm biếng này 1 bài học.

Đám Vịt Teo gần nhà mình cũng củ chuối lắm, hôm trước phải ra tận nơi chửi cho 1 tăng, từ đó về sau làm ăn với mình đàng hoàng ra phết

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Dạ vầng. Cám ơn bác đã gửi e địa chỉ mail ạ ^^ e sẽ phản hồi chuyện này với ban lãnh đạo họ xem thế nào. Hnay họ mà chưa liên lạc gì với e là e ra văn phòng họ ăn thua cho ra nhẽ luôn. Vừa mới tết nhất xong đã phải xắn tay đi chống nạnh cãi nhau rồi  :Mad:

----------


## thuhanoi

Kèm kiến nghị phải lấy phí tương ứng với thời gian giao hàng và tiền phạt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Tiền phạt thì thôi e ko màng. Chỉ mong hàng hóa của mình nó ko sao thôi ạ  :Frown:

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ cứ bình tĩnh thui, em cũng bị như bác rồi, mua mấy cây ray 45, về đến nơi bọn nó làm mất 2 con trượt, điên tiết nhưng cũng chỉ bảo bao giờ nó tìm được thì mình trả tiền ship. Bọn nó đồng ý, tìm hơn 1 năm chưa thấy nó hồi âm.

Bác ở Hà nội à ? Cái tấm sắt bác cần kích thước bao nhiêu ? em có con máy gỗ, hành trình Y chỉ được 450, bác không chê thì em chế con dao em phay miếng sắt cho bác dùng tạm. Phay mặt phẳng với khoan thì em biết tí ti, phay biên dạng em chưa rành đâu nên có sao dùng vậy. Anh em chế cháo nghịch cho vui thôi, không tiền nong gì đâu ợ.

----------

iamnot.romeo, Lamnguyen230890, ngocsut, ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## Luyến

Em cũng bị phát . Cuối năm ngoái đang lúc cần bộ servo để kịp lắp tết và test cho các cụ xem máy chạy thì vịt teo cũng làm nhỡ của em 1 chuyến hàng mà em vẫn ngậm đắng nuốt cay. Chuyện là thế này bộ servo 2kw của em con động cơ nặng 18 kg gì đó bác cùi bắp tiên sinh cẩn thựn đóng là 2 thùng vì sợ bọn nhân viên nó quang quật làm hỏng mất driver, gửi hỏa tốc cuối cùng em nhận đựoc 1 mỗi driver em cũng điện đi khắp nơi khiếu lại cuối cùng sau 8 ngày nó mới chuyển đến và vẫn thu 750k phí shiper haizzz. Em có điện lên tổng đài tổng đài thì nhận đựoc thông báo là cứ đóng xèng đi và sẽ nhận lại đựoc thối sau. Em cay lắm bỏ 750k mà nhận hàng chậm nhỡ hết việc nhưng mà ko trả tiền nó ko giao hàng và chuyển lại vào sì gòn. Chán cmn luôn á đành ngậm đắng nuốt cay cho qua chuyện. Vài ngày sau có 1 ẻm giọng êm ái mượt mà alo đến hỏi chuyện và có ghi vào sổ sách gì đó. Em mừng tưởng sẽ lấy lại đựoc chút tiền thôi ai ngờ vài hôm sau gặp lại anh shiper thì ảnh bảo là bọn em bị phạt tiền thưởng cuối năm ... hiện tại vẫn chưa biết có cách nào khác ngoài chuyển phát nhanh vịt teo đầu năm vẫn phải hợp tác  :Frown:

----------

ngocsut, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, cái bóng laser 80W của mình đem về nó chuyển thành cái ống đựng thủy tinh vụn  :Big Grin:  bó tay

----------

Bongmayquathem, Luyến

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Chẹp. Bác bán cho e vừa gọi, hỏi ra mới ớ người ra bác ý lúc mang thép đi ship cũng chả bọc cái gì ở ngoài cả, cứ để tơ hơ tấm thép đấy dán tờ giấy lên. Chẹp, hết hy vọng luôn. Đến h các ông giời viettel vẫn chưa tìm thấy kiện còn lại đâu cả. Bác nào ở Hà Nội biết địa chỉ trung tâm chăm sóc khách hàng của viettelpost ko ạ? E muốn đến trực tiếp làm việc đến cùng với họ. Cái này ko phải vì tiền, mà vì e ko muốn những ng mua và bán sau này ko phải gặp vấn đề giống e lần nào nữa. Ng tiêu dùng bảo vệ người tiêu dùng thôi ạ.

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Mình nghĩ đây là cách hay!
Thiết nghĩ, nếu bác làm cũng không thu lại kết quả gì cho bác, kiện hàng vẫn thất lạc, phí vẫn khó mà giảm được. Chẵng những thế, còn mất thời gian & phiền phức cho mình.
Nhưng nếu ai cũng vì thế mà bỏ qua, viettel vẫn nghĩ nó là nhất.. thì còn lâu nó mới phục vụ tốt hơn được. Nó không tốt lên thì nó vẫn sống & lớn lên. Nhưng sẽ còn rất rất nhiều người bị thiệt như bác.

Mình ủng hộ bác về mặt tinh thần! Chúc bác nhan chóng tìm lại được kiện hàng của mình.

----------


## Gamo

Tổng Công Ty Cổ Phần Bưu Chính Viettel.
Tòa nhà N1, Km số 2, Đại Lộ Thăng Long, Mỹ Đình, Nam Từ Liêm, Hà Nội.
Phone:19008095 - Fax:
Phụ trách: - Điện thoại:19008095

Không giải quyết ổn thỏa thì bác qua số 1 Giang Văn Minh là tập đoàn Viettel

Phải làm để lần sau bọn nó ko làm thất lạc đồ của bác nữa.

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Dạ e cám ơn bác. Mặc dù hnay các cụ ý vẫn ko thể tìm ra kiện hàng đâu cả. Nhưng vấn đề này tạm kết ở đây ạ. E sẽ đấu tranh bằng đc với họ, nhưng ko phải tại diễn đàn này nữa ạ. Tự nhiên bắt mọi ng nghe phàn nàn cằn nhằn e thấy ko đúng nơi đúng chỗ cho lắm :d
Cám ơn các bác đã quan tâm và ủng hộ ạ ^^
E sẽ tiếp tục công trình sau khi giải quyết xong sì căn đồ này ạ. Mong đc các bác chỉ dạy thêm trong thời gian tới ^^
@bác tuấn: cám ơn bác, bác giúp thi e mừng quá :d. Bác ở mạn nào HN ạ? Bác cho e xin số ĐT đc ko ạ? Hnao e qua lãnh giáo bác tí ạ ^^

----------


## mylove299

> Dạ e cám ơn bác. Mặc dù hnay các cụ ý vẫn ko thể tìm ra kiện hàng đâu cả. Nhưng vấn đề này tạm kết ở đây ạ. E sẽ đấu tranh bằng đc với họ, nhưng ko phải tại diễn đàn này nữa ạ. Tự nhiên bắt mọi ng nghe phàn nàn cằn nhằn e thấy ko đúng nơi đúng chỗ cho lắm :d
> Cám ơn các bác đã quan tâm và ủng hộ ạ ^^
> E sẽ tiếp tục công trình sau khi giải quyết xong sì căn đồ này ạ. Mong đc các bác chỉ dạy thêm trong thời gian tới ^^
> @bác tuấn: cám ơn bác, bác giúp thi e mừng quá :d. Bác ở mạn nào HN ạ? Bác cho e xin số ĐT đc ko ạ? Hnao e qua lãnh giáo bác tí ạ ^^


Hic hóa ra bác là người máu đến mức bỏ 1tr2 phí ship để lấy mỗi cái mặt, và bác cũng là người hớt tay trên của em bộ bàn  :Big Grin: . Hôm 28 tết em có liên hệ để mua bộ bàn mà người bán kể có bác máu quá mua lẻ cái mặt bàn không, còn mỗi cái chân bàn thôi thì e lấy đại để kiếm mặt sau  :Frown: . Đến h vẫn chưa được cái mặt nào hợp cho cái chân nè.

----------


## Gamo

Đúc epoxy đi bác...

----------


## mylove299

> Đúc epoxy đi bác...


Đúc cách nào bác nhỉ chưa biết vụ này  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Đúc cách nào bác nhỉ chưa biết vụ này


Đọc mấy bài của Nhatson / KhoaC3 / NamCNC .... ấy
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/49...tong-Epoxy-CNC

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

tiếp tục hành trình còn dang dở ^^
Sau tuần lễ lọ mọ ngâm cứu đọc đọc xem xem vẽ vẽ, cuối cùng e cũng đánh vật thành công bản vẽ thiết kế máy trên cad  :Big Grin: . Rất hớn hở và phấn khởi đem lên khoe ngay các cụ cho nóng ^^

cái nhìn tổng quan về con máy cùi ^^

và thông số cơ bản ạ ^^



vài góc nhìn khác của con ẻm rất điệu đà nhà e



E vẽ ko đc đẹp lắm nhưng kích thước cơ bản vẫn đảm bảo đc chính xác, he he ^^
Đang ngồi ngắm ngắm nghía nghía. Tự nhiên trợn ngược mắt giât mình. Có cái ji đấy sai sai ở đây thì phải....

----------

ngocsut

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, cái bàn nó vướng cái gối màu vàng rồi

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

oạch. có 1 sự thiếu chiều cao ko hề nhẹ rồi các bác ạ. Goai goai??? Ngó nghiêng xem lại bản vẽ gốc của hãng h e mới nhận ra cái mặt block mitsumi thấp tè tè thế này thì bảo sao


siệt! Đúng là phải vẽ ra mới biết đúng sai trong ý tưởng nó ntn. 
1 cách rất hồn nhiên e nghĩ bắt đại cái tấm nhôm làm mặt bích là nó chạy vèo vèo ý mà. Cơ mà e chưa biết độn chiều cao ntn các cụ nhỉ?? Cái miếng độn phải thiết kế hạ bậc hay cứ táng 1 cục phẳng lì là đc ạ?


Em có vẽ cái block trượt của mitsumi đây ạ. Các cụ phán cho e cách thiết kế cover cho nó với ạ!!

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

e vừa ngó ngó nghiêng nghiên trên google. Các cụ cho e hỏi làm cái cover nt này có khả thi ko ạ?? Cái cover mặt dưới ốp vào mặt block nó hình thù ntn nhỉ. Chẹp, e chưa có đk được dỡ tung combo trượt nào trước đây cả nên trí tưởng tượng hơi kém ^^

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Chỗ này là chỗ cái combo yếu nhất. Chắc phải kiếm thêm cái j đó đắp vào. ngày xưa e cũng từng thiết kế thế này, mấy bác góp ý nên em sửa lại luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

Cái đế hơi mỏng bác chủ ui, hình như lão CKD làm miếng đế dày hự thì phải ợ

----------


## CKD

1. Mấy cái combo nó có cái chi tiết để nâng cao độ cho cái block, đồng thời có khoảng không để lắp cover. Nếu mua không có sẵn thì tự chế thôi bác.
2. Tấm đế quá mỏng so với kết cấu 2 vai. Không khã thi nếu tính phân bố lực & trọng tâm. Bác có giải pháp gì không?. Như mình là dày 30mm, bác kem chơi 40mm.
3. Cái khoảng trống giữa 2 vai không thành vấn đề đâu. Theo phân tích của mình thì nó chẵng ảnh hưởng gì chổ đó cả.

----------


## Gamo

Ui, sao mà dàn trên khủng mà bên dưới bé thế?

----------


## ngocsut

Thế này là khá lắm rồi, vừa tuần trước còn hỏi a dùng chương trình gì để vẽ thì hôm nay đã vẽ xong cơ bản cái máy, tố chất quả là không xoàng. Kiểu này năm sau lại khoe cái máy nặng hàng tấn đây  :Big Grin:

----------

Lamnguyen230890

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Thiết kế này tấm đế dưới e đang để dày 20mm ạ  :Frown: 
Tất nhiên e cũng hiểu càng dày, càng đầm càng phê. Cơ mà thứ nhất, e đặt ra giới hạn về khối lượng máy rõ ràng-150kg là kịch. 2 vai máy đi đứt 45kg, 3 combo+step ước lượng qua cũng tầm 40-45kg. Chưa kể các chi tiết phụ lỉnh kỉnh vài ký nữa. Vậy tấm đế máy sẽ chỉ đc giới han trong 50kg là cùng. Nhẩm qua trong đầu thép dày bao nhiêu thì vừa e thấy 20mm là phù hợp ạ. Nhưng công nhận ko ổn so với phần trên thật. 
E có đi xem máy phay nhôm chuyên dụng của vài xưởng gia công quanh HN thấy máy họ dùng tấm đế cũng dày quãng 20-25mm là kịch, kể cả những máy 4060 hành trình gấp đôi máy em cũng ko ngoại lệ. Ngoài ra, e cũng thành thật với các cụ, timg tấm thép 20mm kích thước 750x650mm e đã tìm đỏ mắt hàng tháng trời còn chưa ra, huống hồ khai quật đc tấm thép dày hơn gấp đôi như thế thì e chịu chết ^^
Các cụ cho e hỏi liệu còn giải pháp nào giải quyết độ vững cho máy ko ạ. Ko nhẽ bắt buộc phải đóng thêm khối lượng của đế máy là phuơng án duy nhất ạ?

----------


## Bongmayquathem

mà với cặp vai thế này sao bác không làm máy C cho gọn ạ. 2 cái vai tuy rất cứng nhưng chiếm diện tích máy quá  :Frown:

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

he he, máy C nó còn cồng kênh hơn chứ e nghĩ nó cũng chả gọn cho lắm đâu bác ạ ^^
với cả từ đầu đặt phương hướng là làm máy H, mua cặp vai máy xong e cũng thấy nó hợp với  máy C hoặc máy H hành trình lớn hơn là làm máy tẹo tèo teo như e, cơ mà diy thì làm gì đâu có theo khuôn theo khổ hả bác  :Smile: )

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> he he, máy C nó còn cồng kênh hơn chứ e nghĩ nó cũng chả gọn cho lắm đâu bác ạ ^^
> với cả từ đầu đặt phương hướng là làm máy H, mua cặp vai máy xong e cũng thấy nó hợp với  máy C hoặc máy H hành trình lớn hơn là làm máy tẹo tèo teo như e, cơ mà diy thì làm gì đâu có theo khuôn theo khổ hả bác )


Hai cái vai là rất cứng và đảm bảo độ vuông góc trục z cho bác theo 1 phương 
nhưng nó cồng kềnh quá .giảm mất nhiều hanh trình quá .
khung sắt thép có nặng vá cứng mà chơi máy bộ kr cũng chưa chắc đã ổn trừ khi bác thiết kế tối ưu và điều kiện gia công tốt ( như bác CKD chẳng hạn )
 em nghĩ cái vai đó hợp với máy C hơn. nếu bác vẫn làm theo kiểu H thì xẻo một cai đầu thò đi cho khỏi vướng.bác ở hn thì tấm thep đế đó ra La Thành mà cắt rui tim chõ mà pphay chứ tìm hàng tháo máy khó lắm. đa số hàng tháo máy chỉ dày 12mm thôi
Thanks

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Vầng. Hiện e mới nghĩ ra đúng phuơng án ra đê la thành cho nhanh như bác thôi ạ.  :Smile: )
Còn vấn đề cái tai máy như thiết kế này e có thấy nó ảnh hưởng đến hành trình của trục nào đâu bác? E chưa hiểu rõ lắm ạ!

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Vầng. Hiện e mới nghĩ ra đúng phuơng án ra đê la thành cho nhanh như bác thôi ạ. )
> Còn vấn đề cái tai máy như thiết kế này e có thấy nó ảnh hưởng đến hành trình của trục nào đâu bác? E chưa hiểu rõ lắm ạ!


thì ht trục x đó .bác có thể thay bộ kr dài hơn vào .nhiều khi thêm dc 100mm ht làm thêm dc khối thứ .
với bề ngang 706 như của bác có thể làm ht trục X đến 500

----------


## hung1706

Em thấy dàn máy cứng ok rồi nhưng nếu bác đầu tư thêm 1 cặp ray 20 hay 25 cho combo X Y ( mỗi bộ KR cặp thêm 1 cây ray bên hông) là cứng ngắt, phay nhôm đồng là chuyện nhỏ  :Big Grin: .
Lỡ làm rồi thì làm luôn 1 lần cho ngon luôn ạ  :Big Grin:

----------

Lamnguyen230890

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Dạ, tất nhiên đã mất công làm thì làm tốt nhất có thể r ạ. Thêm 1 2 cặp ray ko thành vấn đề, vấn đề là khoan lỗ taro, cân chỉnh với kiến thức hạn chế của e thì nó hơi khoai thôi ạ ^^

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Bệ y chắc e lôi bộ combo lấy của a ra lắp cho nó chỉnh  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

hminhtq

----------


## hung1706

> Đính kèm 31662
> Chỗ này là chỗ cái combo yếu nhất. Chắc phải kiếm thêm cái j đó đắp vào. ngày xưa e cũng từng thiết kế thế này, mấy bác góp ý nên em sửa lại luôn


Đúng là cái chỗ này sẽ yếu thật ( gia tốc + đảo chiều nhanh sẽ thấy em nó nhảy nè  :Big Grin: )
Thấy bác máu quá, để bữa nào tuần sau em gửi tặng bác miếng sắt 10x100x900 ốp vô sau lưng cho cứng. 
Cái phần dư ra bác có thể khoan lỗ bắt màng hình + handle hay lắp bơm nước gì cũng tiện  :Big Grin:

----------

Lamnguyen230890

----------


## CKD

Cái chổ đó.. chẵng có yếu đâu mà lo  :Smile:

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Bác CKD ơi, phiền bác chỉ giúp e thêm chút ạ. Bác có nói phần khung này ko ổn, phân chia lực và trọng tâm ko đều. E nghĩ mãi vẫn chưa nắm đc nó sai ntn bác ạ. Cự ly giưa các trục e đều bắt chước theo những tiêu chuẩn cơ bản mà e đọc đc. Cơ mà về các lực thì e vẫn chưa tính đc hết. Thành ra là học vẹt nên chưa rõ đc bản chất. Bác có thể phân tích giúp e rõ hơn chút về những ko ổn ở thiết kế này để e cõb biết phuơng hướng mà sửa với ạ

----------


## CKD

Phân bổ không đều vì phần trên quá to & cứng, trong khi phần dưới thì quá yếu. Lực phân bổ không đều, dẫn tới hiệu quả không được tối ưu.
Do ở trên quá nặng, trong khi tấm đế thì nhe so với các chi tiết khác. Nên trọng tâm sẽ cao, khi hệ Z & X làm việc thì moment quán tính tác dụng xuống tấm đế lớn. Dễ gây run động toàn hệ.

Nhưng do phương pháp thực hiện của bác là hạn chế gia công, tận dụng những cái có sẵn nên cũng rất khó tối ưu được thiết kế.

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Dạ vầng. E hiểu vấn đề ở đâu r ạ. Cám ơn cụ.
E sẽ nghiên cứu lại phuơng án gia công xem thế nào ợ. Cụ làm tấm đế 30mm trong dự án H-frame v.2  có thể bật mí cho ae chi phí khoảng bn ko ạ?

----------


## CKD

> Dạ vầng. E hiểu vấn đề ở đâu r ạ. Cám ơn cụ.
> E sẽ nghiên cứu lại phuơng án gia công xem thế nào ợ. Cụ làm tấm đế 30mm trong dự án H-frame v.2  có thể bật mí cho ae chi phí khoảng bn ko ạ?


Cái này cũng khó phết, vì mình tự cắt nên công cán nó chung chung lắm.
Có cái mài & cắt dây là đi thuê, mà thuê thằng bạn làm nên giá nó cũng khác. Cơ mà.. cũng chát ngầm rồi đấy, nếu đi thuê ngoài càng chát hơn nữa.

Mình chọn cắt dây vì những bề mặt lắp ghép, theo mình thì cắt dây đủ độ chính xác để lắp. Mấy thằng bào & phay gần mình làm ăn dối lắm. Phay bào xong nó cũng éo có phẵng & vuông được.

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Dạ vầng, đấy cũng là lý do e loay hoay bấy lâu ạ. Thuê gia công cũng ok thôi, nhưng gia công chuẩn đc bao nhiêu lại là chuyện khác. Chả phải tự nhiên e nhất định giữ khư khư tấm vai máy có sẵn mà ko đi cắt dây phéng cái là xong. Tấm đế máy mò kim đáy bể ko thành công thôi đành tặc lưỡi đi chế cháo vậy ^^
Các bài viết của các cụ trên 4room về quá trình dựng máy đều rất chi tiết, tỉ mỉ giúp những member mới như e có thể hiểu phần nào về kiến thức chung của CNC. Nhưng mua vật liệu ở đâu, gia công chỗ nào, giá thành bn thì chưa thấy nhắc đến. Nên từ h e sẽ ghi lại thật tỉ mỉ những gì e đã làm trong quá trình dựng máy kể cả dự án có thành công hay phá sản hay không. Biết đâu sau này, có ai đó sẽ cần ^^
Cám ơn các cụ đã nhiệt tình tư vấn ạ. Sắp tới có gì vướng mắc mong đc các cụ chỉ điểm thêm cho e ^^

----------


## CKD

Thật tình mà nói. Nó có nhiều ý chung chung lắm. Nhưng để trả lời vấn đề của bác chủ thì chỉ có mấy ý này thôi.
1. Với những gì bác chủ đã trình bày. Mình tin là không cần phải thêm thắt gì cho phần khung (cả độ dày tấm đế) thì vẫn chém được nhôm ok, tốt nữa là đằng khác. Miễn sao đừng đòi hỏi chạy dao chà bá  :Smile:  là được.
2. Việc cân đối cho đều trên đều dưới chỉ là mong muốn sự hoàn hảo, vừa ngon, vừa đẹp  :Smile: . Nếu vì điều kiện, có thể hy sinh (giảm bớt) khái niệm đẹp để có thể nhanh chóng hoàn thiện con máy.

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Thưa cụ, thật tình mà nói khi e nghe cụ nói đến việc khi vận hành có thể xảy ra rung động toàn bộ máy, e đã gạt cái dự định dùng thép 20mm luôn và ngay rồi ạ. Máy cnc mà để nó rung khi hoạt động thì còn gì là chính xác nữa. E cũng ko ăn thua làm máy nhanh làm gì nên thiết kế chỉnh chu chút rồi triển cũng chưa muộn ^^

----------


## CKD

Kaka!
Bác quá lo, máy mình nó run toàn thân là chuyện bình thường. Chân máy cao su, các cơ phận khá nặng, khi chạy với tốc độ & gia tốc cao thì nó lắc lia.
Quan trọng là tổng thể vị trí XYZ nó không sai (không biến dạng) là vẫn chạy ầm ầm.

----------


## Tuấn

> Em thấy dàn máy cứng ok rồi nhưng nếu bác đầu tư thêm 1 cặp ray 20 hay 25 cho combo X Y ( mỗi bộ KR cặp thêm 1 cây ray bên hông) là cứng ngắt, phay nhôm đồng là chuyện nhỏ .
> Lỡ làm rồi thì làm luôn 1 lần cho ngon luôn ạ


Em múa phụ họa ý bác hung1706  :Smile: 

vai X cho thêm 1 thanh ray vào, dùng 1 tấm dày hay gấp tôn 10ly cũng đếu được. Đại khái như thế này :



Combo Y dịch sang 1 bên, thêm 1 ray vào bên kia.

Tấm đế muốn nhẹ dùng tôn 10 hay 12ly, hàn thêm các cạnh thành cái hộp, thêm tí gân dưới gầm cho thêm phần long trọng, phay đi còn cỡ 8 - 10 ly là ổn. Đại khái như thế này:



Dùng chân cao su như lão CKD hay làm mấy cái tai, bắt xuống nền cũng được ợ.

----------

hung1706, Lamnguyen230890

----------


## hung1706

hehe bác Tuấn pờ-rồ Paint  :Big Grin: . 
Em thấy Bộ trục X nếu dùng thanh sắt phẳng dày 10 hay 15 lót bên dưới thì ráp ray trượt cặp theo như hình trên. Còn dùng thanh sắt C hay sắt hộp thì thả ray lên phía mặt trên cho em nó chịu tải đè và chống moment uốn theo X Z thì có vẻ ổn hơn ý  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Dạ. E hiểu ý các cụ rồi ợ. Để e đi lục lọi xem cơ moi đc ở đâu thanh sắt phẳng 10-15 ly đập vào cho vững ạ.

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Chẹp, lâu lâu mới ngồi gõ phím update tiến độ công trình chế cháo tốc độ rùa bò ^^
Sau 1 thời gian gọi cháy máy tổng đài viettel, cùng sự trợ giúp nhiệt tình của bác bán tấm thép cho e trong Sài Gòn, cuộc tranh chấp đã có thành quả.
E ý cuối cùng cũng về đc với e các cụ ạ. Kỳ tích trên đời là đây  :Wink: 


Bạc cả tóc vì công trình cnc bé tí hon này mất. Hiện tấm đế dày có 15mm, quá yếu so với yêu cầu để đạt đc độ "đầm". Đợt vừa rồi e có đặt 1 bac trên 4room phay giúp tấm thép theo thiết kế. Cơ mà hơn 2 tuần chờ dài cổ cuối cùng bác ý bận dựng máy trả khách quá nên bảo e tìm bác khác làm giúp. Chẹp, bao công ngóng công chờ của e cuối cùng lại đi vào ngõ cụt. Loay hoay cái tấm thép mãi ko xong, oải quá các cụ ạ. Mua thép tấm thì nó thất lạc h mới tìm ra, đặt làm thì các bác có máy đủ ngon đều bận, HN nó khổ thế đấy. Tìm đc xưởng đủ khả năng gia công đã khó, xếp hàng chờ đc đặt gia công lại càng oải hơn. Ước gì ngoài này công nghiệp cnc nó rầm rộ đc bằng nửa SG thì đã biết mấy  :Frown: 
E xin phép post hình e thiết kế tấm thép do e thiết kế dựa trên mẫu của anh CKD. Tuy ko đc tốt và hoàn hảo cho lắm nhưng biết đâu mai sau cụ nào muốn copy form máy của anh ý lại có thêm tí tài liệu để dự trù cho dự án của mình :d

Phần đỏ là phần e dự kiến phay bậc xuống sâu 2mm, sau này lắp 2 vai máy và trục y căn vuông đỡ sai số nhiều ^^. Cơ mà số con rệp lận đận quá nên chăc xài tạm cái bàn 15mm lắp máy cho đỡ vật cơn nghiện vậy. Sau này kiếm đc tấm thép đẹp dày 10-15mm vác về mang cắt theo thiết kế rồi đặt chồng lên tấm thép đang có, bắt mấy con bulong lại e nghĩ chắc cũng ko sao ^^. Kiên nhẫn lắm rồi mà ko đạt mong muốn thì đành buông vậy

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Hành trình làm máy của bác cũng vất vả. Cũng may là em đầu năm ít việc thôi để e giúp bác cái bệ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Gamo, Lamnguyen230890

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Vầng. Đang định tí khoe thành quả bác đã nhọc công giúp đỡ ông lính mới số nhọ này ạ. Rất cám ơn bác đã nhiệt tình tạo đk cho mem mới đến gần hơn với cnc :d. Chứ nếu ko chắc e còn loay hoay chán với cái vụ gia công gia phượng này bác ạ ^^

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Cập nhật thêm tiến triển khả quan sau nhữn ngày dài bế tắc :d
Thấy ông e lận đận than thở, cụ Luyến đã dang tay giúp đỡ. Hnay cái đế đã đc cụ cắt và hàn giúp. Dự là ngày mai ngày mốt là có thể triển khai phay mặt đc rồi :d



Nhìn thôi cũng rơi nước mắt vì thích thú rồi các cụ ạ  :Stick Out Tongue: . 1 lần nữa cám ơn cụ Luyến nhiều ạ!
Thời gian vừa rồi thắt lưng buộc bụng đầu tư ít dụng cụ đo đạc chính xác. Dùng chưa thạo lắm, bập bõm đo đo đếm đếm theo tư liệu của các cụ đã để lại trên 4room. Trước đây e cũng hay diy tí gỗ chế cháo, sang cnc, e nghĩ mấy cái đồ này chắc chả cần thiết làm gì, tốn kém ko cần thiết. Nhưng dần dần đi sâu hơn vào cnc, e mới hiểu đo đạc chính xác nó là như thế nào. Thôi đành cắn răng cắn lợi xào tạm ít đồ cơ bản mà dùng vậy. Tháng này dự là ăn mỳ tôm sống qua ngày r các cụ ợ  :Frown: 

Cái thước so này e thấy dùng bất tiện quá, ngắn 1 mẩu nhiều khi ko với đc đến phâng cần đo phẳng. Thôi mai lên chợ giời mua tạm cái chân đế loại nhiều trục khuỷu dùng vậy  :Frown: 

Cái bàn map xinh xinh này lấy chỗ cụ ngocsut. Tuy chả kiểm tra đc nó phẳng với vuông đến thế nào, chỉ biết đặt niềm tin vào uy tín người bán hàng thôi. Cơ mà có nó làm cái mốc phẳng cơ bản, thấy bàn map nó hữu dụng thật. Ko dùng có thể quay sang làm bàn..trà đạo cũng hay :d

Cái thước đo cao này mới nhận hàng về từ hqua. Chưa ngó nghiêng đo đạc thử đc, với e cũng chưa biết cach dùng nó ra sao cả. Mai search google xem video cách dùng xem sao  :Big Grin: 
Hiện e đang có vài vấn đề mà chưa tìm ra lời đáp. Các cụ chỉ giúp e với ạ.
Nhôm 6061 trên thị trường liệu có đạt đủ phẳng ko? E đang làm mấy chi tiết mặt bích, dự kiến đi ra mấy xưởng cnc tìm miếng nhôm cũ nào hợp kích thước mang về khoan lỗ lắp thử xem nó ra làm sao. Cơ mà đi ngó nghiêng mấy xưởng, nhôm rác nó chất thành núi, cái nào cũng thấy bề mặt "có vẻ phẳng" na ná nhau nên chả phân biệt đc cái nào xài đc cái nào phải phay mặt mới dùng đc ạ. Các cụ bình thường dựng máy lựa nhôm làm mặt bích như thế nào ạ? Cụ nào có máy phay r thì e ko nói, đưa nhôm lên máy lia mấy đường cơ bản là ngon ngay. Cơ mà nếu ko có sẵn máy phay thì sao nhỉ? Mang ra xưởng mà đòi họ phay phẳng mỗi miếng nhôm be bé thì chắc gì người ta đã nhận làm. Mà có nhận làm thì cái giá của nó ko hề rẻ chút nào.
Một vấn đề nữa, hồi đầu chưa có máy cnc, các cụ cắt nhôm tấm dày từ 15mm trở lên bằng gì ạ? Cưa trượt trước e cũng có 1 cái, nhưng chỉ cắt đc nhôm hình là cùng. Muốn xẻ tấm nhôm nào to to một tí là chịu chết luôn. Tra trên google cách cắt nhôm tấm thì toàn thấy dùng mấy cái máy cắt nhôm 2 đầu cnc khủng bố, giá mỗi con máy nhìn mà khóc thét :-s. Thành ra mỗi lần chế chi tiết nhôm e toàn cưa bằng tay, cưa đc 1 miếng be bé mà dày xong là cũng hết hơi, ngồi thở hồng hộc. Cái này là e thắc mắc nhất luôn.
Mong các cao thủ lão làng chỉ giúp ạ!

----------

ppgas

----------


## Gamo

Óe, cái bệ dày khiếp

----------

Lamnguyen230890

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

he he hàng rỗng ruột thôi cụ ạ  :Big Grin: 
Thấy cụ tuấn, cụ hùng với cụ luyến đều khuyên làm thép dày vừa thôi hàn gân lên là cứng khừ nên e cũng gật đầu nghe theo. Lúc đầu tưởng tượng ra e nghĩ nó lá liễu mỏng manh lắm. Cơ mà cụ luyến xắn tay lên hàn thử e mới thấy nó cứng cáp ghê :d
Cụ gà mờ ơi những ngày đầu chế cháo cnc cụ cắt nhôm tấm bằng gì ạ? Hay cũng như e cắt nhôm bằng tay hả cụ  :Wink: )

----------

Gamo

----------


## Luyến

Đính kèm 33503Xem lại mô hình bác phác lên thấy trục Y là 1 bộ combo và 1 cây ray như vậy bác đo cao độ của ray và conbo đi cung cấp cho em. Em sẽ hàn thêm miếng thép bù vào bên thấp rồi em phay bậc luôn

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Đêm hôm hì hục viết lách nhật ký cho cái dự án "lê văn thê"
Nhờ có cụ Luyến xắn tay giúp thằng e chế cho cái bàn thép, cuối cùng e cũng vác được về nhà cái đế máy sau bao nhiêu trắc trở. Cám ơn cụ Luyến đập zai rất nhiều. E biết đơn hàng của cụ phải làm rất nhiều, nhưng cụ đã gạt sang 1 bên làm cho thằng e lận đận 1 món quà. Tuy nó be bé, nho nhỏ và giá thành ko cao so với các cụ trên đây. Nhưng đối với e nó là cả 1 tấm nghĩa tình của bậc đàn anh dành cho thằng e "ngơ ngơ" mới học nghề ^^. 


Tư liệu do anh luyến ghi lại trong quá trình gia công :d






Thêm vài pic e muốn khoe với các cụ!
Bước tiếp theo sẽ là gì nhể? Tự nhiên ớ người ra xem làm cái gì tiếp các cụ ạ
Làm cái gì?
Làm cái gì nhể?
Chẹp, ngắm 1 lúc chợt nhận ra thiêu thiếu cái ng ta gọi là định vị làm mốc. Khi mà các cạnh bên chưa đc xử lý đạt vuông với phẳng. Thì bắt đầu dựng máy lấy cái gì làm mốc chuẩn nhỉ các cụ? Ví dụ giờ kê 2 cái vai máy lên để khoan lỗ bắt lại, thì có thể xếp cho nó thẳng hàng với nhau được. Nhưng lấy gì để so đc độ vuông góc với chiều dọc của đế máy đây? Men theo gờ dọc 2 bên đế máy mắt thường còn nhìn ra mép nó ko vuông hẳn, thì ốp cái thước vuông lên mép mà so cũng chả giải quyết đc vấn đề cho lắm.
Hỏi cun Tuấn với cụ Luyến có chỉ e cách so bằng ốc công. Cơ mà phuơng pháp e nghe mà bùng bùng cái lỗ tai. Cụ linhdt thì dạy căn qua 1 thanh ray làm gốc. Hơi khó tưởng tượng cơ mà cũn thấy có lý. Thôi hôm nào thu xếp qua đập cửa nhà mấy cụ xin học ít chữ vậy. Khi nào triển e sẽ ghi lại chi tiết cách so 3 trục rồi báo cáo lại trong topic để các cụ mới như e còn có cái để mà bắt chước :d

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, Luyến, solero

----------


## solero

Nhìn giống con F22 hay đặt tên luôn là F22 Raptor đi  :Smile:

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

:Smile: )
Hay là e sơn đỏ chót luôn cho nó đúng chất f22 cụ nhề  :Smile: )

----------


## solero

F22 màu ghi chứ nhỉ?

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Zzz. Tưởng bác bảo giống ferrari  :Wink: )

----------


## solero

Ẻm này mà:

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Dạ. E cũng vừa ngộ ra ạ, he he. Cơ mà nổ quá bác ạ. Đặt là mbbg là hợp lý ^^

----------


## Gamo

> he he hàng rỗng ruột thôi cụ ạ 
> Thấy cụ tuấn, cụ hùng với cụ luyến đều khuyên làm thép dày vừa thôi hàn gân lên là cứng khừ nên e cũng gật đầu nghe theo. Lúc đầu tưởng tượng ra e nghĩ nó lá liễu mỏng manh lắm. Cơ mà cụ luyến xắn tay lên hàn thử e mới thấy nó cứng cáp ghê :d
> Cụ gà mờ ơi những ngày đầu chế cháo cnc cụ cắt nhôm tấm bằng gì ạ? Hay cũng như e cắt nhôm bằng tay hả cụ )


Óe, hehe sorry bác, giờ mới thấy, máy mình ngày xưa làm bằng nhôm định hình bác ợ. Dùng máy cắt sắt cắt, sau đó mài tay cho nó đều. Nhôm định hình mua bãi chính xác và cứng lắm. 3-4 năm làm khung máy, gỡ nó ra đặt lên nhau vẫn ko lọt sáng. 
Còn loại nhôm định hình mua mới, chắc là của TQ, cong vênh & mềm xèo, đoạn ngắn 50cm mà còn cong, bó tay

Nhìn cái hình mình cứ tưởng sắt nguyên khối, hết hồn  :Wink:

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

he he. tấm thép mà dày được như thế chắc e phay luôn kim loại chứ nhôm với nhựa làm gì nữa bác  :Smile: )

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Chào các cụ!
Sau 1 thời gian tạm gác ham mê lại để tập trung công cuộc...lấy vợ, h em mới mò mẫm lại công trình chế cháo còn dang dở được ^^!
Nhờ sự giúp đỡ nhiệt tình của anh Quang trên 4room, "cái máy" từng bước đã có vẻ giống...1 cái máy cnc  :Wink: 

Trục Y gồm bộ mitsumi được hỗ trợ thêm cặp ray 20 cho nó cục  :Frown:  :Big Grin: 

Trục X được lắp trên 1 tấm thép phẳng, 2 bên cũng được hỗ trợ cặp ray 20
Trục Z gồm cặp ray 15, vít me 1610.
Nom thấy có vẻ cứng cáp, hy vọng nó đủ vững ^^!

Lấy dấu tay, khoan khoan ướm ướm lắp lắp


Có vẻ là ổn các cụ ạ  :Wink: 


Lắp Z lên cũng là lúc gãy lưng.... Lời khuyên cho các cụ lơ ngơ mới vào nghề giống em: đừng ham dựng máy sắt khi ko có dụng cụ hỗ trợ, bê cái đống của nợ này gá lên thôi đã vãi cả ra quần rồi, căn với chỉnh cái đếch gì nữa  :Wink: 


Tạm gá nó lên thế đã, bắt đầu loay hoay sang phần điện đóm...
Hy vọng được các cụ chỉ giáo thêm ạ :d

----------

cncdinhcong, nana

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

P/s: Em rất cám ơn anh cncdinhcong đã nhiệt tình hỗ trợ trong quá trình lên khung máy. Ko có bác chắc tết công gô em mới dựng xong được mất  :Smile: )

----------


## ductrung

> P/s: Em rất cám ơn anh cncdinhcong đã nhiệt tình hỗ trợ trong quá trình lên khung máy. Ko có bác chắc tết công gô em mới dựng xong được mất )


e có cái palăng chữ A lúc chưa có cẩu pải dùng nó nếu còn nhu cầu cụ ở gần e cho mượn

----------


## Gamo

Làm cái cẩu đi bác. Ko thì giống lão CkD xấu trai và cụ Tuấn Hói đấy....

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Dạ thôi các cụ ạ. Em làm xong con máy này là tởn đến già rồi ạ. Mai sau có chế cháo máy chỉ dám làm máy tưc nhôm thôi. Kinh sắt thép lắm rồi  :Smile: )

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho... đấy đấy... qua nhôm rồi biết... người ta gọi là tránh vỏ dưa gặp vỏ dừa

----------


## biết tuốt

> Hohoho... đấy đấy... qua nhôm rồi biết... người ta gọi là tránh vỏ dưa gặp vỏ dừa


con máy của lão hình như e nghe ai bảo tháo bán rồi thì phải hehe

----------


## Gamo

Công trình thế kỷ cụ ợ... chục cái luôn

----------

